#ubuntu-boot 2006-05-22
<hendry> any ubuntu devs here want to look at some failed install logs?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-05-27
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
<ferronica> any one help me??/
<foogle> I got a Kernel panic my install cd wont work anymore  I think it has some thing to do with segmentation
<harrison> i am trying to use initng on ubuntu
<harrison> is it possible to get splash thing with initng
<harrison> anyone here
#ubuntu-boot 2007-05-24
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
<JTARGA-BR> Hi
#ubuntu-boot 2009-05-18
<rocketwings> hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-05-26
<jonf> anyone there?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-05-27
<buk_> hi, i have troubles about boot ubuntu, after instal cannot boot, 1hdd, 1system look to system report http://pastie.org/1979711, if you can help, pls help :)
#ubuntu-boot 2020-05-20
<arim> hello?
